# Problem with samba PDC [solved]

## Harris

Ok, i'm trying to set an samba PDC, but i can't join my domain.

looking at logs, i see that my user autenticated, but i receive an access denied error.

this is the log of my session:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [2005/03/16 22:14:07, 2] smbd/sesssetup.c:setup_new_vc_session(608)
> 
>   setup_new_vc_session: New VC == 0, if NT4.x compatible we would close all old resources.
> ...

 

and here is my smb.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [global]
> 
> workgroup = olimpo
> ...

 

and a second question, i also read somewhere, that it was possible to use linuxusers for samba, with no need to "smbpasswd" for each user. it was a simple line to add on smb.conf but i lost the URL where i found it.

tkz alot!

----------

## smasher

What are OS are you trying to add to the domain?  To join machines to the domain.  The user you login in as has to have admin rights, ie root or administrator.

----------

## Harris

 *smasher wrote:*   

> What are OS are you trying to add to the domain?  To join machines to the domain.  The user you login in as has to have admin rights, ie root or administrator.

 

the machine i'm adding is a windowsxp and the user have admin powers on the machine o.0  :Sad: 

----------

## smasher

If you're trying to join the domain using the user of harris he probably doesn't have rights to join.  His primary group would have to be listed in your smb.conf file, the global section on the line:

```
domain admin group = @adm
```

I can't say that is the root of your problem but I would definitely try using root when trying to join the domain.  Do you have the user group 'machines' already setup?

Also my add machine line I use is a little different.  I'm not saying yours won't work but here's what I'm using:

```
add machine script = /usr/sbin/useradd -g machines -c Machine -s /bin/false -d /dev/null -M %u
```

----------

## Harris

 *smasher wrote:*   

> If you're trying to join the domain using the user of harris he probably doesn't have rights to join.  His primary group would have to be listed in your smb.conf file, the global section on the line:
> 
> ```
> domain admin group = @adm
> ```
> ...

 

tkz tkz tkz!!! omg i love you  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

for every pray i make, i will add your name on it  :Very Happy: 

TKZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ  :Very Happy: 

(i dont pray to often lolz)  :Very Happy: 

----------

